# Spotted Marsh frogs



## Jinxmo4 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok, so I have two spotted marsh frogs and I'm not sure how to tell if I have two males or male and female?!?! One is definitely male cos he has been calling heaps in the last two days. He's all puffed up and croaking. The other one is slightly smaller and when I first got it I thought I heard it croak. Now it doesn't seem to croak. I'm wondering if it's female or if it's just less dominate and therefore won't display or croak any more?!?!

Thnks for the help

Please help!


----------



## Froggiestyle (Mar 11, 2011)

males have a dark coloured chin and the girls have a white chin

but can only tell when they are fully mature.


----------



## Marshie_man (Mar 17, 2011)

Well i was in your position a few years ago when i got my first 2. One was croaking within the first week and the other i though was a female but it turned out to be a male anyway.
I would check his chin for a dark colour like a greeny browny sorta colour.
I have 5 now.....One is about 5 years old....and i have 4 others that are just about maturity (2 years)


----------

